# Pistole - Rauch



## Gpac (13. Juni 2005)

High High,
hab ne seite gemacht auf der ne Pistole zu sehen ist und ich wollte probieren mit Imageready  
Rauch aufsteigen zulassen und hab in jede frame nen bissel rauch gebrusht..naja wurd nich wirklich was  
	
	
	



```
www.50cent.com
```
 sollte so umgefähr wie da aussehen  Gibts irgend´nen actionscript für Photoshop bzw Imageready mit dem man dat hinbekommen kann ? Ich wollts auch mit flash probiern , kapier ich aba nich wirklich =(  

Danke im Voraus
Gpac


----------



## extracuriosity (13. Juni 2005)

Wenn´s dir hauptsächlich um den Rauch geht, dann empfehle ich dir wärmstens das neue DOCMA
http://www.docma.info
 Ich weiss nicht genau, ob´s schon im Handel ist (Abo sei Dank, hab ich´s schon). Da gibt´s ein prima "Wie-mach-ich-schicken-Rauch-Workshop".


----------



## regurge (13. Juni 2005)

Wenn dich mit Flash nich so gut auskennst dann müsstest in IR ein wenig rumprobieren, ich hab dir im Anhang das Bild mit Rauch dazugemacht, hier das Rauchtutorial mit dem ichs auch grad gemacht hab:

http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_spezial12.php

 dann machst einfach 3-5 Ebenen mit unterschiedlich großem Rauch, und animierst das dann in IR


----------



## Gpac (13. Juni 2005)

HIgh High,
danke das ist perfekt  Danke 1000000000mal !   Des sieht echt derb aus !

Dankkkkkkkkkkke
Gpac


----------

